# Purge Group



## Vladinir (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello. how to connect the Shift key to purge_group(group-index,mode)? (like in Cinematic Strings)
Thanks.
Best Regards.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 6, 2014)

You need to do that in a callback of an ui_button or ui_switch.


```
on ui_control ($Switch)
    if (get_control_par(get_ui_id($Switch),$CONTROL_PAR_KEY_SHIFT) = 1)
        purge_group(...)
    end if
end on
```


----------



## Vladinir (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank You.


----------

